
Microsoft deletes Windows 10 nagware from Windows 7 and 8 - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/22/microsoft_deletes_windows_10_nagware_from_windows_7_and_8/
======
codingmyway
I have a new touch screen Windows 10 machine but as a dev the next upgrade for
my old Windows 7 machine will be to Linux.

~~~
leereeves
At this point the only thing that keeps me on Windows are the games.

